# I told her she shoud look at this site.



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Last night as i was in my 2nd hour of organizing ice fishing tackle, my girlfriend told my that i was the only guy she knew that could stare at fishing tackle for 2 hrs and be happy. I told her she was not only wrong, but i knew guys that could do this and also stare at guns, bows, and all other outdoors accessories for the same amount of time. Then i told her to sign up for this site and she could could meet thousands of people like me. Needless to say she was overjoyed by my response and figure she will be posting shortly. So Chris i found a new member!!!!! :roll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hahaha, I did that last night too, but only looked at the tackle for about an hour. Then I went shopping for more, for about an hour. LOL.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I put off looking at my tackle as long as possible b/c I know it'll trigger a 100 impulse buys. It's about that time though........!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I do the same thing. My wife thinks I am nuts.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I do the same thing except Im always trying to reorganize it to make it more handy and then I go fishing and throw it everywhere and then when I get home I reorganize it to make it more handy again. Gotta love fishing tackle :beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

fishless said:


> I do the same thing except Im always trying to reorganize it to make it more handy and then I go fishing and throw it everywhere and then when I get home I reorganize it to make it more handy again. Gotta love fishing tackle :beer:


 Now that sounds familar.. I do That all the time.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

:lol: No comment...


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Haha, Curty I like the post, usually, I end up spilling my tackle box at least once during Ice Fishing so I find myself reorgainzing at least once a year, lol. Its one of those things where you get a little to excited and you don't realize what your doing until its to late and your picking up jigs and swedish pimples off the floor of your ice house, lol. I guess I will never learn, haha.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

That kinda sounds like my dad organizing his hunting and fishing room. Yes, we have a room for hunting and fishing; and my rabbit also lives in that room. Speaking of tackle boxes, have any of you guys ever had a bottle of that rotten catfish bait leak in your tackle box? Not very fun to clean up...STiNkY!!!


----------

